
The Weird Economics of IKEA - samsolomon
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-weird-economics-of-ikea/
======
Gravityloss
What's with all this bullshit about "design"? They are copies, like a lot of
Ikea stuff.

"Japanese designer Noboru Nakamura is the creator of the Poäng." Claims like
this make me furious. They should at least give credit, and not pretend about
these "designer stories".

